# 99 passat finally bagged.



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*99 passat finally bagged. (update with wheels)*

i need some help. i finished my setup. but my rear bags dont go low at all but go SUPER HIGH!!!!
do I just cut the brackets to make them shorter? I would love to know how many people had the same problem and how they solved it. someone help por favor! 































































_Modified by vwbiohazard at 1:18 PM 4-17-2010_


_Modified by vwbiohazard at 1:22 PM 4-17-2010_


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

niceeee 
love the rear lift!


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

what setup are you running?


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (SLMDB5)*

fronts 








4 valve set up with Viair Compressor with a 4 port tank. 








before it was installed.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

yup trim those brackets as much as you can!! how come you didn't psot these pics on Passat worldz??


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

make sure you trim the spring bracket that is on the beam around where the stock springs sit. from your photo it looks like its already digging into your bags, which will cause them to blow. ive gone through 3 air house bags and mine are trimmed heavily. make sure you get rid of all that metal back there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*









but what the guy above said


----------



## kaos1260 (Jun 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

its the rear shocks you need sports


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kaos1260)*

looks good dude and you go to the AD meets right?


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_make sure you trim the spring bracket that is on the beam around where the stock springs sit. from your photo it looks like its already digging into your bags, which will cause them to blow. ive gone through 3 air house bags and mine are trimmed heavily. make sure you get rid of all that metal back there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Please explain more I confused.... you gotta trim that little nipple right? what else?


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GnarPassatWagon* »_
Please explain more I confused.... you gotta trim that little nipple right? what else?









if you look at the vertical section of metal that wraps around where the spring would typically sit, its the area behind and to the sides of the spindle. it slopes down towards the center of the car. if you mount the bag and look to the sides you will see what im talking about. when my bag would fully inflate it would rub against that edge and cause it to chafe and eventually blow. it happened to me 3 times already, but i have also been on air for a few years now and when i did go on air there were no bolt on or vw specific bag/mounting set up available so i had to cut and weld my own. its very tight and i am in the process of getting ahold of some firestones that i will make my own top abd bottoms for since i cut off the upper nipple from the car for the upper plate that was welded in. ill post up a picture if it helps. but i imagine once you stick your head in there you will see what you need to cut and trim. make sure you trim ALOT off now because bags balloon over time and they expand which will make contact with things that it may not have before. hope that helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*

heres a picture of what i had to cut and trim. if you look at the bottom third of the picture you can see the piece of metal that comes strait out then goes down towards the shock mount.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

oooo I do see







thank you very much sir!!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Probably already done but did you cut the bump stops?


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GnarPassatWagon* »_oooo I do see







thank you very much sir!!

no problem sir.


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*

hmmm for some reason i dont see any metal near the bag. but i will take the wheels off this week and check for sure. didnt seem like it when i was putting them on


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (vwbiohazard)*

thats odd. perhaps passats rear beams are different than mk4's. either way, from the phot you posted, it looks as if something is slicing you rear bags in identicle places on both...


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*

well those two small slices are when i got the bags from this kid. he sold me the bags at the price of the brackets cause the bags were like that. i have no problem with rubbing.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

ugh yes passat rear beams are different then mk4 rear beams... I think you just gotta cut those brackets down more to get mroe low bio


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: 99 passat finally bagged. (vwbiohazard)*

any pics of the front up? how much did you take off lower shock mount


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: 99 passat finally bagged. (toplessvw)*









is about all the way up.


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: 99 passat finally bagged. (vwbiohazard)*









quick pic. I NEED MORE LOW IN THE REAR!!!!. I wanna notch the front too. anyone know how much lower it will be?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: 99 passat finally bagged. (vwbiohazard)*

holy rear lift batman


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

off topic but are you only running one compressor? And what is it? Also how do you like the wait time if you only have one? or has it not bothered you yet...


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbinn8611)*

I'm not sure it might be a 4-5 gallon? And it takes about 5 mins if it's empty. And I can barely hear it anyway so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If by "notching" you mean cutting up the wheel well that is what you need. 
there is NO need to notch your frame your axles shouldn't come close.








the rears did you take out your bump stops yet?


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Yes I did mean cutting not notching sorry lol. And yes I took out my bumpstops.
Today I cut the lower mount "nipple" and cut the brackets. I'm finally a little lower but I need to cut moreeeeee.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

in the front have you shortened the lower mounts yet?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Also you might be limited to how low you can go with your bag choice. slam specialties might get you lower.


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

this is true. im sure these could go lower. ill try cutting out for the control arms and see how much lower i can go


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just trying to help


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Thanks! I'll post pics soon of how it is now.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

gotta get that back to sit lower


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_gotta get that back to sit lower

what he said^^








oh, hai jay!


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

oh hai Ant!. Maybe Thursday ill try to get the rear lower. right before show n go. still wont have the wheels done either


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (vwbiohazard)*


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (vwbiohazard)*

LMFAAAAOOOOOOO ROFLLL @ your sig!!!!!!!!!!!




































*edit: you spelled it wrong. its SCHJOOOOSCHJE. get it right, get it tight.


----------

